# Wintertime veggies?



## Huskybill (Nov 28, 2019)

With all this ecoli lettuce and other stuff how can we grow lettuce during the cold months. Time to grow all year,?


----------



## U&A (Nov 28, 2019)

Iv considering growing all year. I just dont have the space for it.[emoji17]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------

